# Gallery View



## mnclayshooter (Jun 9, 2016)

I love all of the topics that are something like "anything shot with a ____" or other topical categories. 

I just clicked on one that had well over 70 pages. I wish there were a way to see the images posted in a gallery format rather than having to click through the pages... only to see the same images over and over because someone quoted them inline to comment on them. I get the limitations, functionality of the forum... just wishful thinking, that's all. 

Or... on the other hand... did I overlook a setting somewhere?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 10, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> I love all of the topics that are something like "anything shot with a ____" or other topical categories.
> 
> I just clicked on one that had well over 70 pages. I wish there were a way to see the images posted in a gallery format rather than having to click through the pages... only to see the same images over and over because someone quoted them inline to comment on them. I get the limitations, functionality of the forum... just wishful thinking, that's all.
> 
> Or... on the other hand... did I overlook a setting somewhere?



Good suggestion.

sek


----------

